# Kihansi Spray Toads returne to Tanzania



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Just back from visit with colleagues at Bx Zoo, learned 2,000 more Kihansi Sparay Toads returned to Tanzania for release; I worked with these amazing, live-bearing creatures when they first came in, interesting story: Kihansi Spray Toads, Extinct in the Wild, Return to Africa | That Reptile Blog


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

How long will it be till the population stability is ascertained?

Edit: I'm tired, hopefully that made sense


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

jacobi said:


> How long will it be till the population stability is ascertained?
> 
> Edit: I'm tired, hopefully that made sense


hI JAKE,

Unfortunately, impossible to say; they are endemic to a single waterfall sprat zone, became extinct in wild after dam changed habitat; recent artificial improvements to habitat experimental, but should teach us a great deal, Best, Frank


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Seems as though it's a bit like me releasing a founder population of_ A. trivittata_ into my backyard here in Washington State with some overhead misting lines installed.


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

skylsdale said:


> Seems as though it's a bit like me releasing a founder population of_ A. trivittata_ into my backyard here in Washington State with some overhead misting lines installed.


Hi, thx for the feedback; It is an artificial situation in a sense, but they are endemic to the habitat in which they will be released, and changes in waterflow of local streams etc, involving US and Tanzanian gov't funds, have also been instituted, so some hope for success and/or info applicable to similar situations elsewhere, best, Frank


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Frank, I am pretty aware of the situation and have heard presentations from people involved in the project...so I definitely know the hard work and logistics that have gone into the situation and prep for the re-release. It is definitely a heroic effort and the people involved should definitely be commended. The toads would obviously be completely gone without them.

However, that is quite a lot of engineering (literally) that is is required to preserve that patch of habitat for reintroduction. You're dealing with a pretty small 'island' for these toads...and actual maintained success after reintroduction just seems really low from my perspective. Beyond the 'feel good' vibes of reintroducing an extinct species into its native/natural habitat, I have a hard time believing solid, long-term success with them in the wild given that such an intensive combination of energy, resources and mechanics are required to make it all happen.

That all being said: I would love nothing more than to be proven wrong.  Maybe we can revisit this post in 50 years.


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Ron,

Thanks for the feedback, good points all. I've worked hands on in quite a few reintros over the years, ranging from herps in NYC to Orynx in S. Arabia - wildly different results, and impossible to predict even re small habitats and actual islands; so many natural variables, and as you say with projects such as spray toads lots of follow up needed; local gov't commitment and funding are key points, esp in those situations. But learning aspect in important, as more and more such interventions will be needed. Of course, habitat/ecosystem protection is the gold standard, but unfortunately, not realistic in most places.

Best, Frank


----------



## OteliaKeller (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm tired, hopefully that made sense 





---------------------------
Intergrate All Awesome Movies - Lost Seasons 1-6 DVD World Around for You!


----------



## Dendrobatid (May 6, 2010)

I worked with these guys and had a chance to breed quite a few of them while I was at WCS. They are a amazing species and have some really cool reproductive adaptations. Thanks for posting the update Frank.

Jim


----------

